
Show HN: Far Manager v3 and some plugins bootstrap script - przemoc
https://github.com/przemoc/far3-bootstrap/blob/master/far3-bootstrap.sh
======
przemoc
Far Manager is the first application I run in Windows. Always.

Lately I've noticed that my Far and plugins set diverged slightly on different
computers, so I decided today to create kind of bootstrap script, so I could
easily recreate them.

It's maybe not the cleanest script and lacks a bit of scaffolding to even
further ease adding plugins, but it's already usable.

Currently following plugins are added:

    
    
      - Integrity Checker
      - Regular Expression Search
      - Renewal
      - Renewal-supported plugins, i.e. FarPlugs:
        - Audio Player
        - CoderCalc
        - Disk Menu Editor
        - File Unlock
        - HashCalc
        - Hexitor
        - Hunspell
        - Image Viewer
        - JClassInfo
        - Media Info
        - Name Editor
        - PE Analyzer
        - PortaDev
        - Sniffer
        - Sqlite DB
        - Sudo
        - TextConv
        - Torrent Info
    

I've created also topic for it at Far Manager forum:

[http://forum.farmanager.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=9835](http://forum.farmanager.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=9835)

